# parameter mit h:commandButton



## jule37 (19. Nov 2009)

hallo liebe leute,

ich habe ein kleines problem: ich möchte einem methodenaufruf im backing bean per h:commandButton tag unbedingt parameter aus anderen beans mitgeben. leider bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin und habe die heimliche vermutung, dass die parameter nur mit commandLink gehen. stimmt das? wenn nicht, wie kann ich es noch hinbekommen?

in meiner JSP sieht das grad so aus:


```
<h:commandButton value="Suchen" action="#{ResultView.show}" > 
    <f:param name="searchString" value="#{Search.searchString}" />
    <f:param name="searchStyle" value="#{Search.searchStyle}" />
</h:commandButton>
```

beim auslesen der parameter über die RequestParameterMap sind sie null (die properties aber mit 100%er sicherheit nicht)

ich habe es auch schon mit inputHidden versucht, auch kein erfolg

es wäre mir wirklich eine riesige hilfe, wenn mir jemand verraten kann, wie das funktioniert.

vielen dank


----------



## JanHH (19. Nov 2009)

Es geht auch einfach nicht, soweit ich weiss, bin mir da recht sicher. Nimm h:commandLink, oder eine nativ selber gebaute URL, oder mit seam s:link, das ist am einfachsten.


----------



## jule37 (19. Nov 2009)

ok danke, dann weiss ich wenigstens, dass ich drumherumbauen muss. habe es schon befürchtet

danke


----------



## JanHH (20. Nov 2009)

Mit einem hidden field müsste es aber gehen, denke ich. Ist nur etwas kompliziert, das dann in der action-bean auszulesen. Aber ist "searchString" usw. nicht eh irgendwo in der jsf-Seite in einem Eingabefeld oder so gespeichert und da dann auch auslesbar?


----------



## jule37 (20. Nov 2009)

nicht, dass ich wüsste. meines wissens nach werden die parameter im html get/post mitgegeben, aber vielleicht hab ich da ja auch ne lücke.

habe mir jetzt nen workaround gebaut, indem die aktion in derselben bean stattfindet, wo auch der wert ist den ich brauche.

trotzdem danke


----------



## JanHH (23. Nov 2009)

Ich würde aber davon abraten, workarounds zu bauen, die nicht dem ansonsten konzeptionell sauberen Ansatz von JSF entsprechen.. damit baust Du Dir dauerhafte Blockaden in Dein Projekt ein. Es GIBT ja "offizielle" Wege, derartige Probleme in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------

